# [solved]gentoo bootet nach uDN worldupdate nicht mehr

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Ich hab heute Morgen schnell ein uDN world update gemacht. Grad wollt ich gentoo booten was aber leider nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich hab Gentoo im Lilo ausgewählt, drück Enter und dann stand dort nur noch "loading gentoo................." und nichts tat sich mehr.

Ich hab bestimmt 2 Minuten gewartet. Leider ohne ein Gentoo was bootet  :Sad:  . Hab grad mal meine Lilo.conf unter Windoof gecheckt. Die ist soweit in Ordnung. Dort wurden auch keine Veränderungen vorgenommen. 

Ich hab grad überhaupt kein Plan was da nun nicht mehr funktioniert.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Wed Nov 29, 2006 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann tipp lilo ein, dadurch wird der MBR neu geschrieben.

Evtl hat es bei dem Update Probleme gegeben.

Tobi

----------

## Beforegod

So wie es sich anhört wurde der Kernel aktualisiert. Rettungs CD rein und dann mittels chroot und lilo System wieder aufpeppeln.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

@Finswimmer: Also eine Eingabe ist nicht möglich. Nachdem ich Gentoo im Lilo ausgewählt und Enter gedrückt hab steht dort boot: 

Da drunter dann loading gentoo................ und da drunter blinkt einfach nur der Cursor. Eingeben kann ich leider nix.

@Beforegod: Ähmm ja...vor ein paar Tagen kam per uDN worldupdate ein kleines kernelupdate von 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 auf 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 rein. Ich hab die liloconf auch eben mal dementsprechend editiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Mit Rettungscd meinst du hoffentlich die livecd die für ne Installation verwendet wird. Was anderes hab ich leider net.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Marlo

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. Ich hab die liloconf auch eben mal dementsprechend editiert.
> 
> 

 

Was haste den da gemacht? Und vor allem; Was hast du mit dem neuen Kernel gemacht? Auf diesen neu gelinkt ohne ihn zu kompilieren?

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider ohne Erfolg. 
> 
> 

  Deshalb die Fragen.

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit Rettungscd meinst du hoffentlich die livecd die für ne Installation verwendet wird. Was anderes hab ich leider net.
> 
> 

 

Hast du bisher nur die Live-CD und Genkernel benutzt?

 *Quote:*   

> ... bye!

 

See You.

Grüße 

Ma

Meine Frau Edit sagt mir, dass es für dich sicherlich nicht zum Schaden wäre, wenn du mal  da  reinschaust.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Die Liloconf hab ich unter windows editiert und zwar von:

```

boot=/dev/hda

root=/dev/hda7

prompt

timeout=100

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

label="Gentoo"

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

other=/dev/hda1

label="Windows_Xp"

```

auf

```

boot=/dev/hda

root=/dev/hda7

prompt

timeout=100

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

label="Gentoo"

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

other=/dev/hda1

label="Windows_Xp"

```

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Laut uname -a hat mein gentoo wohl immer noch den 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 kernel gebootet. Auch NACH dem kleinen Kernelupdate.(da lief mein gentoo noch. Das war vor dem letzten worldupdate)

Der 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 Kernel ist auf jeden Fall kompiliert. Der lief ja auch bis heute(vorhin). Sprich bis vor dem worldupdate.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## musv

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Du weißt aber schon, daß du:

0. das Handbuch lesen sollst

1. den Kernel erst compilieren mußt

2. nach dem Compilieren, das Kernelimage nach /boot kopieren mußt

3. den lilo neu schreiben mußt, wenn du einen neuen Kernel installiert hast (deswegen bevorzuge ich grub)

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Also..das kleine Kernelupdate kam vor 2 oder 3 Tagen. Wie gesagt Gentoo lief danach tadellos. Laut uname -a wurde auch noch der alte Kernel gebootet. 

Ich hab ja direkt nach dem Update ein reboot gemacht und dass hat wunderbar geklappt. Erst als ich gestern nochmal ein worldupdate gemacht hab, lief Gentoo nicht mehr. 

Naja...ich werd  das mal mit der livecd versuchen.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## deejay

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Moin!
> 
> Also..das kleine Kernelupdate kam vor 2 oder 3 Tagen. Wie gesagt Gentoo lief danach tadellos. Laut uname -a wurde auch noch der alte Kernel gebootet.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

Moin,

hast du den Symlink auf den neuen Kernel gelegt, den neuen Kernel auch kompiliert und das image nach /boot kopiert. Automatisch macht er das nämlich nicht, und das würde auch erklären, warum immer noch der alte Kernel gebootet wird.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es immer noch so ist, aber bei lilo musst du, wenn du in der config was geändert hast, die Änderungen noch aktivieren. Weiß aber den Befehl grad nicht, weil ich lilo nicht verwende. Danach sollten dann auch die Änderungen übernommen worden sein, und du kannst den neuen Kernel booten.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

Änderungen werden generell mit dem Befehl lilo aktiviert.

----------

## platinumviper

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> ein uDN world update gemacht.

 Möglicherweise wurde lilo neu geemerged, das ebuild ruft am Ende dolilo auf, das kann den Fehler verursacht haben, bei mir bricht's glücklicherweise immer mit Fehlermeldungen ab:

```
ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory

Your /usr/src/linux symlink is invalid or does not exist. Please fix that and rerun dolilo.
```

Wenn Dein Rechner wieder läuft, mach Dir eine eigene Rescue-CD, damit kannst Du viel schneller booten, als mit einer Live-CD:

```

# Deutsche Tastaturbelegung für lilo

sudo keytab-lilo.pl de-latin1 de-latin1 > /boot/de-latin1.ktl

# ISO Image erzeugen

sudo mkrescue --iso --keymap /boot/de-latin1.ktl

# Image auf CD-RW brennen, bei einer CD-R den Parameter "-blank=fast" weglassen

cdrecord -blank=fast dev=/dev/hdc rescue.iso
```

Das wiederholst Du jedesmal, wenn Du einen neuen Kernel gebaut hast und erfolgreich mit ihm booten konntest. In der lilo.conf sollte noch ein Backup-Kernel stehen, ganz rudimentär:

```
boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/.map

lba32

install = menu

menu-scheme=wm:rw:wm:Wm

menu-title = " cHeFr0cKaHs Rechner "

keytable = /boot/de-latin1.ktl

default = Gentoo

prompt

timeout = 200

vga = 791

# Gentoo

image = /boot/vmlinuz

    label = Gentoo

    root = /dev/hda7

# Gentoo Backup

image = /boot/vmlinuz.old

    label = Gentoo.old

    optional

    root = /dev/hda7

# Windows eXtra Punt

other = /dev/hda1

    label = WindowsXP

    table = /dev/hda

# Floppy

other = /dev/fd0

    master-boot

    unsafe
```

Den Kernel solltest Du mit "sudo make install" installieren, dann wird der Kernel automatisch nach /boot kopiert, die Links "vmlinuz" und "vmlinuz.old" richtig gesetzt und lilo ausgeführt.

platinumviper

----------

## deejay

Oder du benutzt Grub, da brauchst du nur die Config an den neuen Kernel anpassen, neustarten, und der Kernel läuft.

Symlink, kompilieren und den ganzen Kram davor muss man natürlich auch machen.

Grub finde ich persönlich auch komfortabler als lilo. Aber das ist ja geschmackssache.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Also...gentoo läuft soweit wieder. Ich bin das kleine Kernelhowto aus der faq durchgegangen. Zum Glück war das kein großer Akt.

Das mit der Rescuedisk klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Werd mir auf jeden Fall mal eine anlegen!

Bezüglich des backupkernel. Meine Liloconf schaut nun so aus.

```
boot=/dev/hda

root=/dev/hda7

prompt

timeout=100

#gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

label="Gentoo"

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

#gentoo-rescue-kernel

image=/boot/vm-linuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old

optional

root=/dev/hda7

other=/dev/hda1

label="Windows_Xp"

```

Wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen /boot/kernel-2.6.18-genoot-r2 und vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 ?

Oder gibts da keinen großen Unterschied ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## platinumviper

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen /boot/kernel-2.6.18-genoot-r2 und vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 ?

 

Der unsprüngliche Name war vmlinux, in Anlehnung an vmunix. Als der Kernel zu groß wurde, wurde er komprimiert und das x am Ende durch ein z ersetzt. Im Prinzip kannst Du ihn nennen wie Du willst, aber ein "make install" funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn in der Config von lilo, elilo, palo, silo oder grub "image=/boot/vmlinuz" und "image=/boot/vmlinuz.old" steht, andernfalls muss die Config von Hand angepasst und aktiviert werden. Der Name kernel-* taucht nur in der Gentoo Doku auf, alle anderen verwenden vmlinuz. Den Unfug mit dem Symlink /usr/src/linux treiben allerdings auch viele andere Distributionen.

platinumviper

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe ein Problem, das hier rein passt.

Immer wenn ich ein Update von meinem Gentoo 2006.1 mache und Grub dabei ist, zerschießt es mir meinen MBR. Ich starte einfach die Installations-CD und installiere Grub mit

```
root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

```

neu und alles ist wieder gut.

Aber wie ist der richtige Weg?

----------

